# Breeders in Mass?



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone knew breeders in Massachusetts near the Hampden/Hampshire counties? We're considering getting another cockatiel, though well aware if we do try to bond him/her with Chezzy it may not work out. While I would love another shelter bird, I'm looking for a hand-tame bird this time around.

I have one place I'm looking at and while the cockatiels are hand tame they're $139.99 and they look to be pieds/normal greys/cinnamon colors. Is that really expensive? I've been to the place twice and it seems very nice/clean and they have a variety of birds there.. (macaws, conures, greys, caiques, etc)


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

It really depends on where you are. I don't know so much about Massachusetts but at the bird store here, pied/pearl/cinnamon and the like mutations go for around 100-120 while you can find hand raised babies on Craigslist or Birdsnow for probably 40-80 roughly. It really comes down to what is available in your area, and what mutation you're trying to go for. You've found a breeder that seems to have a good establishment, and is a place that you'd trust to get a bird from, that's great! I would try and see what other breeders you can try to find in the mean time and compare prices a bit, to get a good idea on what you could/should be paying.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, awesome! 

If I do adopt, it'll most likely be from that place since I'd rather an environment like that then one I may get to for Craigslist.. I've seen ads on Craigslist but none are recent so I'm assuming the cockatiel(s) have been adopted already.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Makes sense. I've noticed a serious decrease in cockatiels around my area on Craigslist the past couple weeks, actually. It's definitely more of the casual breeders mixed with people who can't always be trusted. Totally understandable if you would rather go through a breeder you've actually visited before and you know the environment the bird is coming from. I'm excited to see who you decide to bring home!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

The Parrot and Bird Emporium in Feeding Hills, Ma. is an excellent bird specialty store. People come from quite a drive away to get birds from there. They offer hand fed cockatiels and several other species of birds that they get from reputable breeders. I have gotten 2 wonderful cockatiels there and now waiting for my new baby to be weaned, the owners treat you and all their birds like family. On the weekends everyone goes to play with the birds, sit down and eat, and socialize. It's a great place! Owners Janet and Deb are fantastic too.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Haha, thats really funny because thats the place I was talking about!!
When I went the first time I met a African Grey who was so adorable and a Caique, at the time I didn't know they had any cockatiels. Its really nice there though... I love socializing with the birds and such


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

corgie said:


> Haha, thats really funny because thats the place I was talking about!!
> When I went the first time I met a African Grey who was so adorable and a Caique, at the time I didn't know they had any cockatiels. Its really nice there though... I love socializing with the birds and such


Lol, really? I adore that place and it is the only place I get my bird food, cages, toys, etc. I totally totally trust them. Integra is also great too with the birds. Go there, you won't regret it. I'm waiting on my cinnamon split to WF right now. I visit her a little bit but just had surgery, so I'm hoping to go this weekend. I also just purchased a very sweet hand fed parakeet that I just took home a few weeks ago, wonderful bird. They may have another hand fed tiel from the clutch that I'm getting mine from. I spent time with him too and he was so sweet. They do have a few more young cockatiels left I think, but they get them in here an there. Maybe we will run into each other, that would be cool! I love meeting bird people.
BTW, do not go to the Crystal Parrot, very unfriendly place. My last experience there was just awful.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

No Crystal Parrot? Got it.

Well, I still need to talk to my dad/parents about it but I will be able to pay a decent amount of the total price! Depending on the answers (they'll most likely say yes anyway) I could be going from anytime between this weekend and the weekend before St.Patty's day. I'm hoping this weekend though, most likely not hehe! I need to buy more pellets for Chezzy since I'll be out of Nutri-berries and I saw they had some there, and the cages they have there are very nice.

I went last weekend and I saw 2 pieds and a normal female (I think she was a cinnamon.. not sure) though I would really adore a WF split pearl/pied :0 Or a WF in general, they're my favorites! But color doesn't matter to me


----------

